# Ponderosa Pine Wood Slabs - Arizona



## richjohn3333 (Mar 10, 2014)

If anyone lives in the Phoenix Metro area of Arizona, I have some wide Ponderosa Pine wood slabs for sale and would love to see them go to good use.

I have 16 Ponderosa Pine slabs (cross sections) for sale. The slabs are approx. 2 1/2 inches thick and vary from 24-30 inches wide. Two (2) slabs vary from 4-5 feet and the other fourteen (14) vary from 6-7 feet long. I'm asking $100 per slab for the 4-5 foot long slabs and $195 per slab for the 6-7 foot long slabs. I will deliver within the Phoenix Metro if needed for a extra fee.

This tree is approximately 300 years old after counting the tree rings and is extremely large and rare to find for a Ponderosa pine. Some of this wood was milled over 2 years ago and the freshest wood was milled no less than 6 months ago. Email with any questions at [email protected]

Thanks, John


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Just FYI these are not considered cross sections as you noted. Cross sections would be like cutting disks out of the trunk. These are live edge slabs. Good luck.


----------



## richjohn3333 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks Randy, I add it in as a keyword for searching as many people don't know the difference.

Thanks Again, John


----------



## pit21cher (Jan 25, 2015)

Interested in smaller slabs for a start up project.
Live in Scottsdale.
Will contact you through e-mail

Regards, Roger


----------



## Brooke9160 (Sep 7, 2015)

Are these still available?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Why no pictures of the face on any of the slabs? Seems odd to me people wound be interested without seeing what they're getting.


----------

